# Ideas para proteger actuadores electricos para carro



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2013)

Le puse 4 actuadores a mi carrito, pero cada tanto se descomponen y es que me he dado cuenta que mi alarma se puede configurar para enviar un pulso de 1 o 2 segundos, pero aun poniendo 1 segundo, noto que el actuador vota el seguro llegando al tope y ahi es donde el motor se detiene pero le sigue llegando corriente entonces tarde o temprano el motor se daña.

Que sugieren que haga para limitar el impacto de forma que una ves que se vote el seguro deje de suministrar corriente al motor.

Pense en un sensor optoacoplador de esos abiertos y un mono estable con 555 para que dcesconecte al motor de la corriente durante digamos 2 segundos

U otra seria sensar la corriente y hacer lo mismo, pero lo veo mas dificil

Que sugieren?? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2013)

Redswitch                                   ?


----------

